# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  هيفا واليسا ونوال

## محمد العلاوي

*طبعا داخلين تعرفوا ايه حكاية هيفا واليسا ونوال لكن فيه الاهم منهم اطفال بيروت مش عايزين تعرفوا اخبارهم؟ شوفوها بالصور والمستندات........**هيفا واليسا ونوال دول مطربات بيروت* 
*قـاعــــدين نسمـع غناهم والولاد بتموت*
*ايه رايــكم ياشـــباب نغــني احـنا كمان*
*غــنوة ندم مـع ألم على صوتنا المكبوت* 

*غنوه تصحي اللي نايم وتصحي ضمايرنا* 
*غـــنوه تصحي العرب وتصحي اسلامنــا* 
*غـــنوه تصحي المــــلك ويـا الرئيس اياه* 
*قـبل اليهود والامريكان مايغزوا اوطانا* 










*اسف لفظاعة الصور لكن دي الحقيقه*                  وعلى فكره الصور دي وصلتني على ايميلي في رساله وياريت نرسلها لكل العالم

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل محمد العلاوي 

غــنوة ندم مـع ألم على صوتنا المكبوت 
ما أصعبها من غنوة ......

سالت دموعي حزينة لمريء تلك الصور ....
إن القلب ليتألم و يتحسر علي أطفالنا الشهداء طيور الجنة.....
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .....
أن بطش ربك لشديد .....

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## زيزي حماد

thank you for your interest 
i hope from my heart to affect

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحبيب محمد العلاوى 

عندما تملك الخوف والجزع من قلوب الصحابه يوم احد 

وقبل ان يسكن اليأس والقنوط قلوبهم اعاد الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الامر الى نصابه الحقيقى

عندما قال جملته المحفوره فى قلب ووجدان عزة هذه الامه

موتاهم قتلى وموتانا شهداء

جميل لحنك اليقظ اخى الحبيب 

فاسمح لى ان اشارك معك فى هذا الغناء الذى يحرك القلب والوجدان

لك محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ليه كده يا استاذ محمد ابكيت قلبى قبل عينى آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه و الله اقسم بعزة جلال الله لو ماكنت فى المكتب كنت صرخت بها بدلا من ان اكتبها 

يا رب ارحمنا و نجينا احنا محتاجينك اللهم الخلاص اللهم الخلاص

مشكور للضغط على جروحنا حتى لا ننسى ، ارجوك لا تغضب من تعليقى و لكنى و الله اتوجعت اوى حتى انا مش شايفى الكى بورد من كتر الدموع . شوفت فى كل طفل بنتى الله يعين اهاليهم و يرحمهم برحمته 

دمت بكل الخير استاذى العزيز

----------


## أم أحمد

*يا الله*
*اوجعت قلبي اخي الفاضل محمد اكثر ما هو موجوع*
*دول ملائكة الله في الارض*
*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*
*ولا املك غير الدعاء لهم ان ربنا ينصرهم ويثبتهم*
*لك مني كل التحية والتقدير*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> *الأخ الفاضل محمد العلاوي* 
> 
> *غــنوة ندم مـع ألم على صوتنا المكبوت* 
> *ما أصعبها من غنوة ......*


*الاخت / ليلة عشق* 
*انه لشرف عظيم لي ان تردي على مشاركتي شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك القيمه *

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*الى / ZIZIT HAMAD* *اشكرك على مشاركتك الاولى بالمنتدى ... وانا سعيد لانها رد على مشاركتي المتواضعه واتمنى لكي مزيدا من المشاركات وان تجدي مايفيدك في المنتدى*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الحبيب محمد العلاوى 
> 
> عندما تملك الخوف والجزع من قلوب الصحابه يوم احد 
> 
> وقبل ان يسكن اليأس والقنوط قلوبهم اعاد الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الامر الى نصابه الحقيقى
> 
> عندما قال جملته المحفوره فى قلب ووجدان عزة هذه الامه
> ...


*استاذي العزيز /محمد سعيد شكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك ومعك كل الحق ولكن لاتنسى  ان الله لايغير مابقوم حتى يغيروا مابأنفسهم ....دمت لنا استاذي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

لم اتاخر على الرد
ولكنى كلما مررت بهذا العمل اخرج باكى 
دون ان اعلق عليه
راجع للمنتده بشدة مشاء الله
دمت مبدعا
 :f2:

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> ليه كده يا استاذ محمد ابكيت قلبى قبل عينى آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه و الله اقسم بعزة جلال الله لو ماكنت فى المكتب كنت صرخت بها بدلا من ان اكتبها 
> 
> يا رب ارحمنا و نجينا احنا محتاجينك اللهم الخلاص اللهم الخلاص


اختي في الله / *امة الله* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسف جدا على بكائك ولكن الدموع احسن من لا شئ هناك من بيدهم الامر بعد الله ولاتبكي عيونهم ربما تكون هذه دعوه منا لهم ليصحوا من غفلتهم
شكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك دمتي بخير

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> *يا الله*
> *اوجعت قلبي اخي الفاضل محمد اكثر ما هو موجوع*
> *دول ملائكة الله في الارض*
> *لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*
> *ولا املك غير الدعاء لهم ان ربنا ينصرهم ويثبتهم*
> *لك مني كل التحية والتقدير*


*اسف لكي اختي ام احمد ولكن هل هذه الصور توجع رؤساء وملوك العرب والمسلمين لا ادري بل اشك في ذلك شكرا ام احمد على مرورك ومشارتك وربنا يخلي احمد*

----------


## علاء عيسى

هيفا واليسا ونوال دول مطربات بيروت 
قـاعــــدين نسمـع غناهم والولاد بتموت
ايه رايــكم ياشـــباب نغــني احـنا كمان
غــنوة ندم مـع ألم على صوتنا المكبوت 

غنوه تصحي اللي نايم وتصحي ضمايرنا 
غـــنوه تصحي العرب وتصحي اسلامنــا 
غـــنوه تصحي المــــلك ويـا الرئيس اياه 
قـبل اليهود والامريكان مايغزوا اوطانا 
***************
الله يجازيك يابنى على الكلام اياه
جسمى اتنفض منِّى قلبى ارتعش ويَّاه
على الكلام والصور بارفع دراعاتى
ماعدشى لينا غير ندعى نقول " الله "

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> لم اتاخر على الرد
> ولكنى كلما مررت بهذا العمل اخرج باكى 
> دون ان اعلق عليه
> راجع للمنتده بشدة مشاء الله
> دمت مبدعا


*الاخ الفاضل د / فوزي ابو دنيا* 
*شكرا على مرورك وردك وطبعا انا بتعلم من حضرتك ويشرفني ان اكون احد تلامذتك*

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]هيدول الصور  يمكن  نبذة على الي  بيحصل
 في الي مش عارف اهله وين  والي مش عارف اولاده وين وفي الي  كان رايح يجب اكل لاولاده واجا الصاروخ على الاولاد وليسة تحت الانقاض
 وفي الانيل
 السنيورة بياخد حمالة الحطب رايس بالاحضان لما جت زيارة للبنان  ولا كأنها السبب في الدمار وتشرد اهلنا وفقدان اطفالنا
 الاطفال الي ماتت  بقت طيور الجنة
 بس حكامنا العرب  هيكونو ايه؟[/grade]

----------


## بنت مصر

واضح اني ما ينفعش اقرا اليومين دول
في قاعة الشعر لان الجميع مشحون
بشحنة غضب شديدة .. وانا والله
دموعي ما بتنشف ما بين قصيدة والتانية
شكرا لك أخي محمد الفاضل هذا النزف الحزين


بسنت

----------


## محمد العلاوي

[frame="8 80"]*اختي الكريمه /بنت مصر 
انه لشرف كبير لي ان يحظى موضوعي بإهتمامك وشكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك القيمه وارجو لحضرتك مزيد من التألق والابداع*[/frame]

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*الاخ الكريم / free_bird* 
*اشكرك على مرورك وردك ولك جزيل الشكر ونحن نعاني يوميا مما نراه على شاشة التلفزه مما يعانوه اخواننا في لبنا ولا نملك الا ان نقول حسبي الله نعم الوكيل*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*الاخ الكريم / free_bird* 
*اشكرك على مرورك وردك ولك جزيل الشكر ونحن نعاني يوميا مما نراه على شاشة التلفزه مما يعانوه اخواننا في لبنا ولا نملك الا ان نقول حسبي الله نعم الوكيل*

----------


## نهى الجن

اخى محمد العلاوي
اشكرك على موضوعك المتميز لنا وكل يوم تقدم حضرتك كل جديد
لقد افزعتنى الصور اخى ولكن اكيد الحقيقة اصعب بكتير
لا نملك غير الدعاء لله 

الله لا يوفق اسرائيل ،،، اسأل الله ان يدمر شعبهاا ،، ويمحووهــا 

من الارض جميعـهـا ،،،، وينصر الاسلاام بنصــره ،،،،

ضاقت عليك الارض يا ولد صهيونضيقت على ديارن خفوقـي ولفهـا 

يا بن اليهودي تاركن كل ها  الكون وجايٍ لبيروت العشق تضرب طرفها 

شف اليمن عندك جعل مالك عيـون أو عندك السـودان ألعـن جدفهـا 
ارجو ان تتقبل كلماتى هذة
ودمت بكل الخير اخى
اختك فى الله 
نهى الجن

----------


## محمد العلاوي

[frame="8 80"]*عزيزتي نهى / شكرا على كلامك الجميل وبصراحه كتير جدا عليه كما اشكرك على احساسك الرائع كلام فعلا مؤثر ..ارجو ان تكوني بخير وربنا يوفقك*[/frame]

----------


## همســـة حب

معرفش يه ماحدى حاسس باللى بيحصل
البقاء لله وحدة المنتقم الجبار

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*الله يجازيك يابنى على الكلام اياه
جسمى اتنفض منِّى قلبى ارتعش ويَّاه
على الكلام والصور بارفع دراعاتى
ماعدشى لينا غير ندعى نقول " الله "*  الاخ *الفاضل /علاء عيسى 
اشكر حضرتك على مرورك وردك وربنا يبارك فيك والى مزيد من الابداع*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*الاخت الكريمه / همسة حب 
شكرا لحضرتك مرورك ومشاركتك وفعلا ربنا وحده المنتقم الجبار ينتقم من كل مسئول ورئيس وملك وامير متخازل ونفسي اعرف بيناموا ازاي وهل حاسين براحة الضمير ربنا ينتقم لنا بعدله*

----------


## nour2005

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
اللهم ارحم شهداءنا 
واطفالنا الابرياء 
اللهم انتقم من الظالمين 

شكرا استاذ محمد 
على القصيدة المعبّرة 
عن الحال الذي وصل اليه الحكام 
علهم يصحون 
شكرا على الصور المبكية الموجعة 
دمت ودام قلمك

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
> اللهم ارحم شهداءنا 
> واطفالنا الابرياء 
> اللهم انتقم من الظالمين


*الاخت الفاضله / nour2005 
شكرا لحضرتك مرورك وردك وبارك الله فيكي وفعلا حسبنا الله نعم الوكيل*

----------

